# Socionics MBTI disparity



## AL1CE (Jul 2, 2014)

Now obviously Socionics and MBTI are not the same thing but they do seem to be related. So it can be a bit confusing when One's Socionics type does not match One's MBTI.

Taking myself as example:

My MBTI as best as I can work it out is ESFP
But my Socionics type seems to be IEI which is like INFP

Now I think the combination of the two describe me pretty damn well but it is like I'm less of an ESFP than someone who has the Socionics type of SEE.

So anyway does your Socionics type match your MBTI? If it doesn't how do you feel about that? Do you feel the combo describes you better than the individuals? Do you worry that you've got one or other of your types wrong?


----------



## Pancreatic Pandora (Aug 16, 2013)

I apologize for not responding to your questions but I'd recommend you look more into both of your types since I think they are normally reconcilable and should not differ, especially when they are so different as an ESFP and an IEI. For example, you can find a few things that sound like a typical MBTI ESFP in this description: Sensing Ethical Extratim - Wikisocion



> The SEE is always present in the here and now. An SEE knows exactly which relations he has influence over at the moment, and exactly how much influence he has (i.e. how far can he "push"). If an SEE wants someone that he does not "have", he can spend lots of time thinking about how to get it. The SEE finds it hard to be content with what he has.


The ESFP "performer" type:


> An SEE has the ability show up in a group of strangers and act like a long lost friend, gaining acceptance and trust of the group very quickly. He can quickly charm this group with his well-bred manners, genuine displays of like/dislike, and sometimes risky humor.


Although I think that's a bad generalization since many ESFPs or SEEs are not really attention-seekers and are rather low-key.



> SEE much prefers physical, tangible goals as opposed to abstract ideas. He appreciates those who are good at thinking about things to do, new ways to do things, and especially a unique activities to draw people together. However, the SEE does not hold these abilities in high regard in and of themselves, but only to the degree to which these ideas and strategies can be implemented to serve his ego block.





> When it comes to achieving a goal, the SEE prefers to be equipped for to deal with any problems that might arise and handle them as they come. This is much more natural to him than planning for and expecting specific possible difficulties or outcomes. This is based in the SEE's "try it out, do your best, and hope for the best" outlook on things.


Etc...

Or in the case of IEI and INFJs:


> IEIs perceive, process, and produce information concerning trends and patterns over time most intensively. They constantly and inadvertently make judgments, assessments, and assumptions about relationships based on what they see as recurring trends from past behavior. They tend to understand the underlying dynamics of situations, people, etc., but may not be able to readily verbalize these insights since they are so internal and conceptual.





> IEIs apply their understanding of trends of behavior over time to observing, analyzing, and influencing people's moods. They make contact with other people by attempting to influence their emotions positively, which is their way of creating something in themself worthy of being included in interaction.


And so on. And that's just descriptions, once you really understand what each function means (which is the most important part) you can see how they are connected through all of the systems, MBTI, Socionics or Jung's but are subject to people's interpretations. So even if you or anyone disagrees with seeing the types as universal and independent of each system, I think you can establish some connections and that something like an ESFP-IEI is a very remote possibility.


----------

